

Kevin Rose denounces Trueveo's iFrame use - mikeyur
http://revision3.com/diggnation/safari4/#seek=1904:1960

======
mikeyur
Direct link to point in video:
<http://revision3.com/diggnation/safari4/#seek=1904:1960> (found this after I
submitted)

------
knightinblue
I don't think he denounces it. If anything, his facial expression makes it
seem like he had a 'Eureka!' moment.

Something along the lines of - 'this is _exactly_ what I should be doing!'

------
kwamenum86
Just a small note: it is Truveo.com NOT Trueveo.com. But yes the irony is
delicious. It genuinely seems as though he does not notice how similar the
technique is to the Digg Bar.

------
jonknee
Ironically Truveo's iFrame is less shitty than Digg's--it doesn't always stay
at the top.

------
pclark
to be fair that is framing content under the Trueveo name, as opposed to
adding a "toolbar" at the top of the page.

~~~
ashleyw
Kinda, but really the logo at the top left of a page (generally) is the
branding of a site. Plus to an unsuspecting user, it seems like the site is
endorsing Digg.

At first I didn't mind the digg bar, but since working on a project which
sometimes comes across digg bar links...quite simply I !#?*ing hate it.
They've broken how the web works, now I need to specially parse the page to
find the real link. The least they could do is change it so it only shows the
Digg bar to user-agents that are from a well known browser, else just redirect
to the real URL.

~~~
intranation
What they really should have done is check whether the user is an existing
logged in Digg user, and only displayed the bar to those users. The bar is
utterly irrelevant and intrusive for every other Internet user (this is
without going into the ethics of what they're doing--just the interface/design
decision they made).

~~~
dc2k08
*and who choose to have that feature enabled like the reddit toolbar which I find extremely useful and can't use reddit without.

